# How do you get to single figures?



## Vardon11LDN (Jun 15, 2016)

Whilst I understand that golf should be played for fun and not handicap vanity since I have taken up golf seriously I have had the goal of getting to single figures. I would love to hear what people in their opinion think it takes to get there and how they achieved it. I am a few years from kids and I am getting married next year so I probably have two years with the freedom to practice before it becomes harder to find the time.


----------



## fundy (Jun 15, 2016)

hit it further, hit it straighter, hit it more consistently, have a good wedges game, chip it close, hole plenty of putts, good course management 

For me the really important bits are to try and get the basics right swing wise, minimise your bad shots (rather than trying to hit great shots). Then from there its all about inside 100 yards. Work on your short game and putting and keep working on them as ultimately this is where most golfers can save the most shots and get their handicaps down. Have some lessons with a pro you trust and get on with and get him to teach you how to practise (rather than just hitting balls aimlessly as most of us do too often)


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jun 15, 2016)

Lose less balls, hit it somewhere near the green, don't duff chips/miss the green from inside SW range and putt somewhat decently.

Currently struggling with the not chipping like a bellend part


Have a dependable shape off the tee so you are fairly sure that if you miss the fairway it will only be to the one side.


----------



## Sybez (Jun 15, 2016)

If you make more than 9 bogies in a round, you better be making some birdies!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 15, 2016)

I wouldn't bother, you have a better chance of winning trophies if your handicap is high


----------



## DCB (Jun 15, 2016)

I found that keeping it in play off the tee and a lot of short game practice and putting practice got me there. Kept working for a while, then things got too busy and practice had to take a back seat. Staying there is far harder than getting there.


----------



## TonyN (Jun 15, 2016)

Good question. And one I ask myself daily. I obviously play for fun too but have always had the goal of playing off a single figure handicap since I started playing 10 years ago. 

When I joined my new club a couple of months ago I was optimistic I'd get a H/C of 8/9. I got 10. I was actually happy with it, as it gave me the incentive to work hard and get it down. I've gone up .4 playing in 5 comps. Not played anywhere near it.

Had a match against Caldy Golf Club last night for our work society and one of their members (also playing in match) was hitting balls on range next to me. We got talking and he said to me "so you must be off four or five I'm guessing". Laughing it off I told him I couldn't putt. And for me, that is exactly why I am not playing off single figures, I dont make enough putts. 

And given half of the game (ish) is played on the green, its the thing I practice least. So, I have decided I am going to completely overhaul my putting. New putter, new drills, more time on the putting green.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 15, 2016)

Cut out the double bogeys.


----------



## jamielaing (Jun 15, 2016)

I was obsessed with single figures, now it's cat 1. So please remember that you won't be happy once you get there, just obsessed with a new target!

First off, work out where you are losing shots. This sounds simple because you will think that you can't drive/putt/chip but actually look at your rounds and work out where you lose shots. Work on that area (while not abandoning all practice elsewhere).

Look at where you lose shots on the course- Is there a hole you always double bogey? Is there another way to play that hole? Course management is the most important factor at your stage in my opinion. Look at how gets you in for par the most. Bear in mind that always playing to 150 yards isn't always the best way for you to get a par on every hole. What works for some may not work for others.

Work on making your bad shots good, not your good shots better- I like, when playing on my own, playing two balls and always playing the worst one. Then play out the hole this way (always playing the worst shot). Then mark your score and see what you come in with. This focuses you to concentrate on every shot and keeps you working hard.

Discount your birdies- Birdies bring your score down but you should be aiming for 10 pars. If you get birdies its a bonus!

Finally play opens. CSS goes up at opens generally, great chance to bring your handicap down!


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 15, 2016)

Totally and completely forget all about how far and with what club - focus totally on taking each shot with a view to getting the ball in the hole in the least number of shots consistent with not taking unnecessary risks.

It all about risk reward and playing your way round the course - note playing not necessarily planning ie it's planning but one shot at a time!

When you enjoy controlling a half wedge shot into a difficult green more than smashing your 3 wood further than your playing partners drivers your are on the route to success.

Finally, everything up to putting is foreplay - putting is where it's at.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 15, 2016)

Practice effectively 
Practice your bad shots/clubs more.
Keep the ball in play from the fee..

But above all, for me, play, play and play some more.
Learn how the ball reacts in different, real situations.
You don't get many bad lies on a range mat.
Being scratch on the range means Jack on the course.....


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 15, 2016)

Get your mental game right.

Don't force the issue and don't beat yourself up over a bad shot.

Don't have lessons they completely fill your head up with too many thoughts and have an adverse effect,you will only play stress free golf with a clear head.

Get your yardages nailed in having a chip or a putt pin high will help no end.

Don't be happy with just chipping up try and chip close, I know that's sounds obvious but too many people I play with are happy with 20 footers when a tidy chip can half that distance.


----------



## delc (Jun 15, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I wouldn't bother, you have a better chance of winning trophies if your handicap is high  

Click to expand...

I think that is called 'being a bandit'! &#128526;


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Jun 15, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Get your mental game right.

Don't force the issue and don't beat yourself up over a bad shot.

Don't have lessons they completely fill your head up with too many thoughts and have an adverse effect,you will only play stress free golf with a clear head.

Get your yardages nailed in having a chip or a putt pin high will help no end.

Don't be happy with just chipping up try and chip close, I know that's sounds obvious but too many people I play with are happy with 20 footers when a tidy chip can half that distance.
		
Click to expand...

Don't have lessons?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 15, 2016)

Vardon11LDN said:



			Don't have lessons?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly
If you are an 11 or 12 handicap a lesson wont help as basically you probably have a good enough game for single figures but other things are getting in the way.

Look at someone on here who is determined to do it and probably has the game but is completely overthinking the game.
Simplify it and it will happen,over complicate it and it wont imo.


----------



## woody69 (Jun 15, 2016)

duncan mackie said:



			Totally and completely forget all about how far and with what club - focus totally on taking each shot with a view to getting the ball in the hole in the least number of shots consistent with not taking unnecessary risks.

It all about risk reward and playing your way round the course - note playing not necessarily planning ie it's planning but one shot at a time!

When you enjoy controlling a half wedge shot into a difficult green more than smashing your 3 wood further than your playing partners drivers your are on the route to success.

*Finally, everything up to putting is foreplay - putting is where it's at*.
		
Click to expand...

I would disagree. It isn't when getting to single figures (unless that is specifically where you have identified you are dropping shots and the weakest part of your game). I think shots can be gained much easier in the shot before the 1st putt.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 15, 2016)

woody69 said:



			I would disagree. It isn't when getting to single figures (unless that is specifically where you have identified you are dropping shots and the weakest part of your game). I think shots can be gained much easier in the shot before the 1st putt.
		
Click to expand...

I would agree with this entirely because it was me.

I was struggling to get to singles from 12 and found that I was chipping pin high but not actually going for the pin I was just happy to be putting.
Chip close equals more single putts


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jun 15, 2016)

As has been said the first step in getting a dependable swing that will stand up under pressure. Once the basics are right the emphasis has to be on the short game - specifically 50 yards in. When this is all working effectively good course management is sure to help as well.

In reality though a lot of it is confidence. Once you have the mechanics right you can really improve by having the confidence to hit good shots / putts throughout the round.

As for lessons - I think the work well with the above. Making sure you ar doing the basics correct or learning how to hit specific shots is always worth while. Some analysis of you game will normally point to where it's worth focussing. If lessons weren't worthwhile why do all professional use a coach!

No magic bullet really but achievable if you set about it correctly.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 15, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Exactly
If you are an 11 or 12 handicap a lesson wont help as basically you probably have a good enough game for single figures but other things are getting in the way.

Look at someone on here who is determined to do it and probably has the game but is completely overthinking the game.
Simplify it and it will happen,over complicate it and it wont imo.
		
Click to expand...

A reasonable argument except that the OP has an 18 handicap. I doubt a lesson or two would go amiss.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 15, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			A reasonable argument except that the OP has an 18 handicap. I doubt a lesson or two would go amiss.
		
Click to expand...

I will take that off you Karen,lol


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 15, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			I would agree with this entirely because it was me.

I was struggling to get to singles from 12 and found that I was chipping pin high but not actually going for the pin I was just happy to be putting.
Chip close equals more single putts
		
Click to expand...

Chipping close only equals more single putts if you make the putts...and it might be a good idea to hit a few greens from further than a chip too.

You have rather made my point for me.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 15, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Exactly
If you are an 11 or 12 handicap a lesson wont help as basically you probably have a good enough game for single figures but other things are getting in the way.

Look at someone on here who is determined to do it and probably has the game but is completely overthinking the game.
Simplify it and it will happen,over complicate it and it wont imo.
		
Click to expand...


Phil Mickelson: Talking about DJ.

â€œBryson and I were talking about some of the science of an uphill putt and a downhill putt and the break and why itâ€™s most from this point and that point and so forth,â€ Mickelson said. â€œHe was using some pretty scientific terms and Dustin kind of shook his head and he said, â€˜If I hang around you guys much longer, Iâ€™ll never break 100.â€™ â€


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2016)

My two pence worth

1. Playing regualry

2. Course management

3. Learning when to be sensible 

4. Finding the fairway from the tee even if it means losing distance 

5. Getting yourself down in two more often from around the greens or from 50 yards in 

5. Sinking more putts from under 20 ft 

6. If you are struggling in a hole realise a bogey is a good score and don't try and force a par

7. Relax and enjoy 

But sometimes IMO some will never get to single figures no matter what you do but still remember to enjoy yoursel f


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Jun 15, 2016)

Great feedback so far guys & girls. Thanks


----------



## TonyN (Jun 15, 2016)

Can't get on board with the no lessons theory. You can never stop learning. 

Lessons in course management, short game, putting, pre shot, anything could help get people down lower. 

A complete rebuild of a swing might take me from 10 to 5. It just wont happen overnight, but with time and practice, it could happen.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 15, 2016)

TonyN said:



			Can't get on board with the no lessons theory. You can never stop learning. 

Lessons in course management, short game, putting, pre shot, anything could help get people down lower. 

A complete rebuild of a swing might take me from 10 to 5. It just wont happen overnight, but with time and practice, it could happen.
		
Click to expand...


Your a 10 handicap and you recon over a time a swing rebuild would save you 5 shots? I struggle to see that. The 5 shots must be more easily found else where.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2016)

TonyN said:



			Can't get on board with the no lessons theory. You can never stop learning. 

Lessons in course management, short game, putting, pre shot, anything could help get people down lower. 

A complete rebuild of a swing might take me from 10 to 5. It just wont happen overnight, but with time and practice, it could happen.
		
Click to expand...

Don't always have to have lessons to learn things - lots of other areas to gain information


----------



## louise_a (Jun 15, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Cut out the double bogeys.
		
Click to expand...


This!! double bogeys turn a decent round into one outside your buffer.
I played really well today at a par 74 course, but I had 4 double bogeys, on unfortunate, one due to  bad shot and 2 due to 3 putting I had a 88 instead of a 84, not quite single figures but the point is there.


----------



## TonyN (Jun 15, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Your a 10 handicap and you recon over a time a swing rebuild would save you 5 shots? I struggle to see that. The 5 shots must be more easily found else where.
		
Click to expand...

Im not saying it definitely would, I'm saying it could. 

With my irons, I struggle with a hook because ive worked so hard hard to produce a draw. I lose atleast 4/5 shots a round to the left due to a hook sneaking in. So I'm fairly sure lessons would sort this, if I put the time in.  Even if thats just a small chamge or a complete rebuild to hit the ball straighter, more consistently.

To be clear i'm not saying lessons are right for everyone, I just dont think they should be dismissed.


----------



## TonyN (Jun 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil- Very valid point, but most of your average club golfers dont learn effectively and often practice the wrong things.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 15, 2016)

My summary.

1. Keep it in play.
2. Don't do anything stupid.
3. Stop taking more than 3 from inside 100yds.
4. Make more up and downs from around the green.

Cutting out doubles is hard, but limit them via #2.
Practice your wedges for #3.
Practice your chipping and putting for #4.

As long as you give yourself some sort of shot from the tee, get it somewhere near the green in 2, make half your up and downs to score +9.

Hit just 6 greens and even without holing a birdie putt you can break 80 by getting up and down half the time.

Just cut out the idiot shots trying to save par. Everyone makes bogeys.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 15, 2016)

duncan mackie said:



			Chipping close only equals more single putts if you make the putts...and it might be a good idea to hit a few greens from further than a chip too.

You have rather made my point for me.
		
Click to expand...

Chipping to 10ft instead of 20ft would help considerably making for shorter putts that are statistically sunk more than longer putts.

To be honest I didn't realise the op had an handicap of 18 but my reasons for getting to singles would not change.
Lessons could help with the basics but as we all know to play well we don't want many swing thoughts so getting a handicap reduction is more likely to happen when our heads are clear imo.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 15, 2016)

TonyN said:



			Im not saying it definitely would, I'm saying it could. 

With my irons, I struggle with a hook because ive worked so hard hard to produce a draw. I lose atleast 4/5 shots a round to the left due to a hook sneaking in. So I'm fairly sure lessons would sort this, if I put the time in.  Even if thats just a small chamge or a complete rebuild to hit the ball straighter, more consistently.

To be clear i'm not saying lessons are right for everyone, I just dont think they should be dismissed.
		
Click to expand...


Yep, I get that... I know the left side too


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 15, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Chipping to 10ft instead of 20ft would help considerably making for shorter putts that are statistically sunk more than longer putts.
		
Click to expand...

Thisnis fundamentally where we disagree.

Statistically most 18 handicap golfers will take 2 putts from either 10 or 20 ft. It wont matter. It's not until you get inside 6ft that most will have a statistical improvement that will translate into more than a shot a round, and between there and 2ft 6 in the curve is pretty steep.

It's in moving your putting statistics that the simplest gains lie, and those statistics are also a pretty fundamental 'grass ceiling' for most golfers throughout their playing lives.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 15, 2016)

Region3 has it. 

It's amazing how much poor golf you can get away with as a single fig handicap. 

You just have to save yourself around the green more often.  

Cut out doubles
Cut down on 3 putts
Get it in play off the tee 
Chip the lights out. 

A bad hole for a single figure usually goes

Scuff off the tee
Scabby iron to 20 yards shy of green.
Chip and 2 putts for bogey.

That really isn't that difficult to do. 


Have that as your bad holes along with the good pars and the odd bird. You won't be far off then.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 15, 2016)

Make your bad shots better, keep doing that.

Turn doubles into bogeys, bogeys into pars.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 15, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			Make your bad shots better, keep doing that.

Turn doubles into bogeys, bogeys into pars.
		
Click to expand...

Shirley you should only answer what it takes to get to single figures if you have actually got there:ears:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 15, 2016)

I've read all the posts - if I only realised it were that easy!!


----------



## the_coach (Jun 15, 2016)

Vardon11LDN said:



			Whilst I understand that golf should be  played for fun and not handicap vanity since I have taken up golf  seriously I have had the goal of getting to single figures. I would love  to hear what people in their opinion think it takes to get there and  how they achieved it. I am a few years from kids and I am getting  married next year so I probably have two years with the freedom to  practice before it becomes harder to find the time.
		
Click to expand...

_never underestimate the importance of set-up & aim_

- grip, many folks  swing issues go all the ways back to the hold on the handle as that  instinctively affects how folks move the face angle to ball to try to  hit target it's where the majority of bad contacts and shots shapes  arise from 
- then aim alignment posture 
- pre-shot routine 
- picking target line from behind the ball always
- the ability to maintain focus on the shot in hand and stay in the present

at index 18 best immediate way forwards would be lessons - the focus on all of the above

found out and understand how to practice (block and random)- don't just beat balls
good  practice has to be self monitored both by using a set-up station to get  set-up good plus video to review as feel to real alone just ain't  reliable for most folks

once some kinda reliable swing motion been formed know (not guess) how far each club 'carries' (norm not sunday best)

once  can get off of the tee pretty regularly - just keep that 'oiled' gently  in practice but focus the larger part of practice so say 75% from the  8i down the scoring clubs - spend a good bunch of time understanding the  distance the putter head has to move moves to send the ball 40', 30',  20', 10' 
practice being able to hole-out 20 4' putts on the bounce (miss one start over)

practice  chipping from poor and good lies from around 40" and 20' aim for that  6' circle - putt the balls out - if you use 10 balls the 'par' is 20 
practice  getting inside a 6' circle out of bunkers from greenside distances  start with a goal of 5 out of 10 inside 6' - hole out one putt

keep a track of all the practice games best scores - so there's always a target score to beat

never  pull the trigger on a shot without having a firm definitive visualized  target - visualize the flight(or putts roll) to target


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 15, 2016)

Play better golf.

Sorted.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Jun 15, 2016)

Theoretical golf is so easy..

Just hit it straight, do not make mistakes, stop putting like a donkey you cannot fail to score in the 70s

Want to gain 30 yards?  Just tee it higher, extend through the ball and use this magic training device..

Internet golf..


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 15, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Shirley you should only answer what it takes to get to single figures if you have actually got there:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Well Patrice I do have a scratch cup to my name and I did shoot 77(+5) once.

That counts in my favour?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2016)

Some sound advice as always but it's not always that easy. Some work hard (with and without lessons) and seem to reach a plateau. Some will come to accept this is the limit of their skills and be happy off 10-14. Others want more and it's trying to get over the plateau, especially around the 10-11 mark that is the hardest part. What has got a player to that level isn't always enough to move them on to that elusive mark


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Until you can hit more fairways than you miss when teeing off with a driver use a 3 wood or similar so that you keep the ball in play. 

Remember, golf is about getting the lowest score you can, not how far you can hit it into the cabbage.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 15, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I've read all the posts - if I only realised it were that easy!!
		
Click to expand...

As,  but you do know;  however you are lured by the dark side of enjoying hitting it hard!


----------



## HankMarvin (Jun 15, 2016)

Hard work, to may people think they know the game & talk the talk but in reality thay have no idea. Even the best plays know that one day it all clicks & the next day it kicks... You on the balls........

The main problem that most amateurs have is LOFT, lack of fecking talent


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 15, 2016)

Learn to play with your head, and not your ego. Not every par4/5 tee shot has to be a driver. You don't have to reach every par 5 in 2, or even the par 4's for that matter. If you do duff a shot into the rough, be reasonable about the recovery shot you can play, not the one you want to play.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 15, 2016)

duncan mackie said:



			As,  but you do know;  however you are lured by the dark side of enjoying hitting it hard!
		
Click to expand...

If I didn't do that I might turn in to Delc! :lol:


----------



## Leftie (Jun 15, 2016)

duncan mackie said:



			As,  but you do know;  however you are lured by the dark side of enjoying hitting it hard!
		
Click to expand...

I'll have a pint of what you're on Duncan.

I think :mmm:


----------



## Leftie (Jun 15, 2016)

Btw, did you enjoy Sundridge Park the other day?


----------



## delc (Jun 16, 2016)

chrisd said:



			If I didn't do that I might turn in to Delc! :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Eh?  I do try to hit the ball as far as I can, but keeping my swing smooth and under control. Driving is actually the strongest part of my game. What stops me being off single figures is my chipping, which on a bad day can be pretty dire!  &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## Junior (Jun 16, 2016)

Region3 said:



			My summary.

1. Keep it in play.
2. Don't do anything stupid.
3. Stop taking more than 3 from inside 100yds.
4. Make more up and downs from around the green.

Cutting out doubles is hard, but limit them via #2.
Practice your wedges for #3.
Practice your chipping and putting for #4.

As long as you give yourself some sort of shot from the tee, get it somewhere near the green in 2, make half your up and downs to score +9.

Hit just 6 greens and even without holing a birdie putt you can break 80 by getting up and down half the time.

Just cut out the idiot shots trying to save par. Everyone makes bogeys.
		
Click to expand...

This, plus try not to put too much pressure on yourself.  Its hard to put a good swing on it when your tense.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 16, 2016)

delc said:



			Eh?  I do try to hit the ball as far as I can, but keeping my swing smooth and under control. Driving is actually the strongest part of my game. What stops me being off single figures is my chipping, which on a bad day can be pretty dire!  &#9785;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

It was just a joke Del, I'm sure I've seen post from you about losing distance as you get older. I've played with Duncan and he's commented about my game strategy of distance over safety! No offence was intended


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 16, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			Well Patrice I do have a scratch cup to my name and I did shoot 77(+5) once.

That counts in my favour?
		
Click to expand...

But did you ever get to single Figures?


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Jun 16, 2016)

Leftie said:



			Btw, did you enjoy Sundridge Park the other day?
		
Click to expand...


Loved it. Makes a nice change from my track. How did you know I played there?


----------



## DRW (Jun 16, 2016)

I think the biggest difference between me and a consistent mid single figure handicapper is massive. I can shot low but not regularly enough.

Basically their bad shots are less often and less destructive, some of that is definitely down to keeping it in play with the safe shot for the score and not going for broke on each shot and the reasons Region3 said in his post.


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Jun 16, 2016)

So many good responses here. I need to go through them and come up with a summary. Great input guys and girls.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 16, 2016)

Leftie said:



			Btw, did you enjoy Sundridge Park the other day?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed - it was playing tough but fair. Ball wasn't going anywhere but the greens were putting very well. We had an excellent match and we're very fortunate to win it in the end. The team looked after us well and we look forward to hosting you later in the year.


----------



## Sats (Jun 17, 2016)

Short game and putting. There's an old fella at my club who plays a smart golf game - he pars his way around using clubs he can hit with - which is mainly an 8 iron. His swing is nothing to write home about and he's always on the putting green.


----------



## MendieGK (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm shocked no one (from what I can see) has said hit it further. If anyone disagrees they are kidding themselves.

Hit it further, means shorter club into greens, means more margin for error = less bad scores. 

I also massively disagree with the old hit more fairways trash people bring up. Keep it in play more, yes, hit more fairways? Really doesn't matter. The difference between the rough we play in and fairway really isn't that big + you'll hit more greens with PW from
The rough than you will with a 6or7iron from the fairway


----------



## Region3 (Jun 17, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I'm shocked no one (from what I can see) has said hit it further. If anyone disagrees they are kidding themselves.

Hit it further, means shorter club into greens, means more margin for error = less bad scores. 

I also massively disagree with the old hit more fairways trash people bring up. Keep it in play more, yes, hit more fairways? Really doesn't matter. The difference between the rough we play in and fairway really isn't that big + you'll hit more greens with PW from
The rough than you will with a 6or7iron from the fairway
		
Click to expand...

Someone mentioned distance very early on, but the OP plays with X100 shafts so I'm guessing he already hits it plenty far enough.

Agree with you on the fairways, keeping it in play is the key. I'd rather be in the first cut on the best side than in the fairway on the wrong side. Wherever you put it though, you have to leave yourself a shot.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 17, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Agree with you on the fairways, keeping it in play is the key. I'd rather be in the first cut on the best side than in the fairway on the wrong side. Wherever you put it though, you have to leave yourself a shot.
		
Click to expand...

Was good to see you and Karen first hand do exactly that at Trump.

And also the reason I'd slightly disagree with the hit it further post from Mendie, again watching you and Karen is was more about keeping it in play than hitting it further. No point hitting it further if it is so far wide it's unplayable or lost, it's more about hitting it further with some degree of control than just hitting it further and that's probably the line between Cat1 ( and some 2) and the rest of us.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 17, 2016)

Extra distance is great if it still keeps the ball in play.
Especially during current conditions, if you're further wide than the first cut then you're not going anywhere.
Extra distance is a curse if you can't keep it reasonably straight.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 17, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I'm shocked no one (from what I can see) has said hit it further. If anyone disagrees they are kidding themselves.

Hit it further, means shorter club into greens, means more margin for error = less bad scores. 

I also massively disagree with the old hit more fairways trash people bring up. Keep it in play more, yes, hit more fairways? Really doesn't matter. The difference between the rough we play in and fairway really isn't that big + you'll hit more greens with PW from
The rough than you will with a 6or7iron from the fairway
		
Click to expand...

In the context of 'getting to single figures'  I simply don't see it as an issue.

Obviously in your opinion I am in some way deluded, but I know a huge number of single figure golfers (some quite low) who can't hit it far enough to get to some greens in regulation with any clubs in adverse conditions. But, in a parallel to Region 3's comment, they will be on the right side to maximise their chances of getting par. 30 yds short is frequently better than 10 yds left or right of target line anyway.

Of course it helps to be able to hit it longer, straighter, with a controlled trajectory and obviously draw and fade at will...but you only need to get to an appropriate point within 20yds of each green and down in 2 from there 60% of the time to get to single figures.

Yes, there are courses where hitting a long ball is a pre-requisite to success of any sort, but for most it's a nice to have at this level and there are few courses where distance doesn't need to be tempered with improved accuracy.

I  could cite, as proof, the people on here who can carry their driver 270 consistently with 150 wedges being normal - but strangely don't yet have a single figure handicap...but that would be too easy :thup:

Not hitting the ball far enough is rarely the reason for the vast number of people who stall at handicaps in the teens, let alone 10, 11 or 12.


----------



## Green Man (Jun 17, 2016)

Firstly are you realistically capable of getting to single figures? I ask as I play with a few guys who hit straight but only ever get 170 yards max. They hit fairways. Generally they struggle to reach Par 4's in regulation therefore are chipping for 3 and hopefully putting for a par. They play off 12-14 and no matter how hard they try I can't see any of them getting to single figures. They will occasionally shoot less than 10 over if they have a good day with the short game.
If you off 18 now maybe a better aim would be to try to get to 14 then look at it. 18 to 9 is a massive jump.

I had played for years but not enough to get any better than around 13. When I started playing seriously my aim was to get single figures. When I joined a club I got a starting handicap of 12 and it took me 4 years to get to 9. The biggest single improvement for me was getting a driver which i could hit fairways with. Also using better course management, accepting bogies, avoiding doubles and playing sensibly. 

Now off 8 and hoping to get another shot off. I think 7 is the best i can get to.


----------



## Sats (Jun 18, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I'm shocked no one (from what I can see) has said hit it further. If anyone disagrees they are kidding themselves.

Hit it further, means shorter club into greens, means more margin for error = less bad scores. 

I also massively disagree with the old hit more fairways trash people bring up. Keep it in play more, yes, hit more fairways? Really doesn't matter. The difference between the rough we play in and fairway really isn't that big + you'll hit more greens with PW from
The rough than you will with a 6or7iron from the fairway
		
Click to expand...

Yes, hitting it longer will mean less distance to the green - but if you can't hit the green from 100 yards in what's the point? Also if you can't putt properly then you'll be bogeying anyway.


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 18, 2016)

Dead easy. 
Only play 9 holes, then my hcp is equivalent to 8...


----------



## Rough and ready (Jun 18, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I'm shocked no one (from what I can see) has said hit it further. If anyone disagrees they are kidding themselves.

Hit it further, means shorter club into greens, means more margin for error = less bad scores. 

I also massively disagree with the old hit more fairways trash people bring up. Keep it in play more, yes, hit more fairways? Really doesn't matter. The difference between the rough we play in and fairway really isn't that big + you'll hit more greens with PW from
The rough than you will with a 6or7iron from the fairway
		
Click to expand...

You obviously don't play links golf ! Any wayward shots at my track and 8 times out of 10 your hacking out with a wedge , hitting fairways is imperitive to scoring low for me .


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 19, 2016)

Does it matter what you use from 150 yards in, surely if you have that distance in under control your going to score well. It's worked for me. Also putting, just 20 minutes a day for 2 weeks saw a massive change in my putting. 
Having said all the above you could possibly tell I break down holes to 150 yards in, over those distances I am content to hit the green. Also look at your bag set up, I am forever tweaking it. The top end I.e the woods are the key ones to look at. Presently I have driver 4w 7w - thinking that the 4w could go for a 5w and I would be okay.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 19, 2016)

How do you get to single figures? 

Learn how to hit the ball where you think you are aiming it and keep your head still


----------



## kid2 (Jun 19, 2016)

I can echo a lot of what's Been posted. My voyage has been well documented on here and most will tell you from looking at my posts it's not been easy.

It's not as easy as telling someone hit your drives straighter or your approaches closer or knock putts in from everywhere.

First you have to believe you can get there. It's not going to happen overnight unless you have all the time on your hands 7 days a week. 

I have the usual 9-6 job with the missus and 2 kids and the dog&#128512;.
Have the mortgage and the bills. Also&#128565;.
It helps having a better half that supports what your doing as well.
Golf is a very selfish sport that way.. 

As a high handicapper I would first look at my course management. 
Just because your playing partners are busting their driver doesn't mean you have to. 
Find the widest parts on your holes ( The safe landing spots off the tee). 
Play to these. When you get down the holes have a look back at the tee and see the room you have to play with. 
Most but not all holes have the wider areas about 150-160 mtrs from the hole. 

I would also recommend spending 90% of you practice time from 100mtrs in. Set yourself drills so that you don't become bored. 
Because no matter how proficient your swing may be you will always miss greens. 
Missing them with a decent short game keeps your confidence high because missing them won't worry you. 
Concentrate on lag putting and your 3-6ft putt range. 
Their the make it break distances. 
Forget hitting putts on your practice green 50 and 60ft. If your leaving yourself that distance for. The hole on the course then your underclubbinh your yardage.

Always try to miss pin high. Unless your bringing trouble into play which comes back to course management.
Also not every single figure is the textbook player that everyone might perceive them to be. 
You'll notice that as you get better.
Some drive the ball miles but struggle with irons at times. 
Others have magic short games but are no bubba Watson off the tee. 
Believe your good enough to get there and put in the time and it will happen. But it won't be a walk in the park.
I'm of the opinion that the ones that do get there realise very quickly that it's about playing boring golf. Taking your medicine when you have to. Grinding out a score when everything seems to be going against you. 
And also accepting that you will have more bad days than good ones. 
Accept these and you'll be on your way there. 
And you also need to be playing at least twice a week with practice in between.


----------



## J55TTC (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm off 14 but yesterday shot an 81 with 2 double bogeys. 

What happened?

driving was long, but not the straightest I've been
hit all 4 par 3 greens off the tee
up and downed from the side of the green a few times
9 greens in regulation and I'd say this was what made it happen


----------



## Soft hands (Jun 19, 2016)

As kid2 said its playing boring golf. I've gone from 9.2 to 7.1 due to two rounds this season mainly due to to improving my putting and pitching. 

At the minute I just try to hit the green two putt and walk off, decent course management comes into it, not being too aggressive middle of green will do most times. The only time I go straight at flags is 50 yards and in.

Being sensible trying to eliminate doubles, taking your punishment and have a tidy short game will get you there.


----------



## MendieGK (Jun 19, 2016)

Rough and ready said:



			You obviously don't play links golf ! Any wayward shots at my track and 8 times out of 10 your hacking out with a wedge , hitting fairways is imperitive to scoring low for me .
		
Click to expand...

I'm actually a member of one of the best links courses in the country.

I'd also argue that off 23, finding the fairway is of limited importance, not hitting it into the deep stuff I agree, but NO golf course has purely long rough with no first cut etc. Proper course management would save you 5 shots a round 

People's perceptions of fairway IMO is all wrong, hitting it into a position that enables you to hit a normal shot is a far more important stat.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 19, 2016)

J55TTC said:



			I'm off 14 but yesterday shot an 81 with 2 double bogeys. 

What happened?

driving was long, but not the straightest I've been
hit all 4 par 3 greens off the tee
up and downed from the side of the green a few times
9 greens in regulation and I'd say this was what made it happen
		
Click to expand...

Similar to me, off 14 now and scored 40 points recently on a course I'd never played before which included 2 x blobs and 2 x 3 putts for a point.
Consistency is the key for me and to be honest I don't practice enough to even consider getting to single figures. I'm too busy enjoying playing and my handicap will do whatever it does.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 19, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Was good to see you and Karen first hand do exactly that at Trump.

And also the reason I'd slightly disagree with the hit it further post from Mendie, again watching you and Karen is was more about keeping it in play than hitting it further. No point hitting it further if it is so far wide it's unplayable or lost, it's more about hitting it further with some degree of control than just hitting it further and that's probably the line between Cat1 ( and some 2) and the rest of us.
		
Click to expand...

I'm past the age of consent by about by some margin, and rarely compete for the longest drive prize these days. It'll take make 3 or 4 years of bad golf to get up to double figures. 

Keep it on the short stuff and learn to chip and putt. Getting up and down a few times from just off the green will make a huge difference. As long as you're knocking it out 220+ you'll get enough par chances from GIR and getting up and down to get to single figures.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jun 19, 2016)

Improve consistency and eliminate poorer shots: driving, fairway play, chipping and putting. Use these skills thoughtfully on the course. This applies to getting into single figures and beyond. Distance is largely irrelevant but use it by all means if it's part of your natural game.


----------

